
Evelyn Berezin, Computer Scientist Behind First Word Processor, Dies at 93 - fao_
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=676024428
======
fao_
Oh, there's a better article here:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46539934](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46539934)

